# My Greta is gone



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Totally know how you feel, I just lost my heart dog Beau this past thursday afternoon. Just breaks my heart. Prayers that you can find some comfort in your memories and the love you shared. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

My heart goes out to you. We all know what you are going through.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Rip sweet girl, run free.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. Totally know how you feel, I just lost my heart dog Beau this past thursday afternoon. Just breaks my heart. Prayers that you can find some comfort in your memories and the love you shared. ((((HUGS))))


Thanks Carol and I am so very sorry for your loss of your Beau.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry. There's never enough time with our sweethearts. Hugs to you and godspeed Greta


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

i am so sorry for you loss. hate that their lives are so much shorter than ours. 
beth, moose and angel


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so very sorry...


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

I am so very sorry.....


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss.

RIP sweet Greta


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss...it is so hard. Time will help...


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry!


----------



## BHVHarley (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm sorry for your lost and we lost yesterday our Persian O.J he was 16 years old.


Andrea


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. Greta was a beautiful girl.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Little Girl ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry. It is so hard to say goodbye.


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. MY prayers are with you.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

So sorry you are going thru this  never an easy thing to do, but know you did the right thing.
placing you n yours in our thoughts n prayers (((hugs)))


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

So sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Knowing that you made the right decision doesn't make it any easier. My lab, Hershey, was almost 15yrs when I had her put down in April. Jack always regarded her as his mother so he spent several days looking for her. It's sad to see them grieve but they have to go through it the same as us. {{{{{ HUGS }}}}}}


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Your girl was beautiful.


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

So sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss - doesn't matter how old they are, it always hurts.


----------



## yvettelovesgoldens (Mar 30, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. They really are a big part of our family. Good to know she had a wonderful life with you. Thinking of you,
Yvette


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

My heart goes out to you, it is so hard to loss a precious pet.
You will be in my prayers.


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry. She was quite a cutie.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am sorry for your loss. Play hard at the bridge sweet Greta.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

THANK YOU EVERYONE!!! We picked up her ashes today and it was like it happened all over again. Jazzy (my 15 yr old eskipoo) seems to still be looking for her. But we are giving her tons of extra attention.


----------



## Sawyer4me (Jul 25, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about your sweet Greta.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Forever isn't long enough. They are so special to us.

My sympathies to you, your family and especially Jazzy who doesn't understand.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

God Bless Greta... Hugs going your way.


----------

